# Buldging board around the screws.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to know if you guys have to deal with this very often, This is very common on our braceline board, Its harder than standard board so when the screw goes in and the head clamps down the board swells out and up.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Can u say Ball peen hammer...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have coped that with Fire check ( a board used for fire ratings) but not with any other board that I can recall.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You're using the wrong color screws.

The only way to kill those is stripe them with an 8" knife, that's the only way to ensure you maintain the strength of the screw.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tap the screw in first [creates a pilot hole] then take the gun to It .
It's the thread of the screw that causes the bulge. For example A nail would not create that bulge .
[I hate nails] M/O.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Can u say Ball peen hammer...


One of the best tools to own:yes: Ours even has a nick name, his/her name is bobby .

We can't be the only one's (tapers) bringing quality control to the job .Bet you 2 bucks that even if you called the rockers back to fix it, they would say WTF do you want me to do about it:furious:

Anyone or thing that has attitude , must be fixed by a hammer. So we only get to control the quality of hammer we get to use


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cordless drills can cause this problem. Not enough torque. ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its crap to deal with, A hammer just squshes it and then the paper is all loose and that sticks out as well and you can hit it when sanding, If you knock of the paper then the screws lost its strength, They did have nails with a big washer but the washer tended to cut the paper anyway. I was just wondering if other boards you have did this. Its only our blaceline thats does this, The other boards ok.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its crap to deal with, A hammer just squshes it and then the paper is all loose and that sticks out as well and you can hit it when sanding, If you knock of the paper then the screws lost its strength, They did have nails with a big washer but the washer tended to cut the paper anyway. I was just wondering if other boards you have did this. Its only our blaceline thats does this, The other boards ok.


5/8 fire proof on the recess we have the same problem .. tap the screw with hatchet then set it with gun ,,, trust me .just try it.. or use a fine thread screw ,,the coarse thread is pushing the core out. The screw is causing the problem..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

On 5/8 I use the tip of my revving screwgun to drill a hole where I place the screw. It only cuts into the board a 1/8" or so but it keeps the hard tapered edges from puckering up. I figured this one out for myself.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

are you going over paneling? the pic kinda looks like it. that would cause screws not to take a good bite and not set right. lighter gauge steel stud framing will cause it too if you dont hold screw bout 2 3 inches away from recess.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

What you're dealing with is what I call mushrooming.

You should have fewer problems if:

-as mentioned already, use proper drywall screws
-use a high RPM screwgun ONLY
-fire the screw in dead square. In the pics, they look like they're put in crooked.

Looking at the duds tells me that the screws were put in at really low speed, like a cordless screwdriver without a dimpler.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Try putting the screw in in reverse until it pierces the board the spin it the right way. This will stop the thread of the screw from "lifting" the rock.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------

